# Lfts 11-12



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Heading up took yesterday off going back at it today, good luck and be safe sanilac county. Hunting till 1 then honey do’s


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Cold front finally hit SE ohio and I'm headed out now, hopefully this will get them moving. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Back at it. Brrrr.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Great morning to be in the woods!!! Haven’t had many frosty mornings like this around here this year. Too bad I’m a working stiff. Good luck guys! Hope they’re running this morning!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohhhh yeeahhhh I'm joining the crew. Barry County 30°. Let's hope the cold helps produce.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

We're having coffee, heading out shortly. Crispy morning. Let's see what happens .nothing yesterday. 
.best morning of the last 6 days


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Great day yesterday. Re-energized me. I've got that feeling...


----------



## hanny76 (May 5, 2011)

Well made to camp last night...gonna need some hot hands for this morning...28 degrees with real feel of 22. Osceola county. Good luck everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

For such a great morning out there, not a lot of chatter. Gettin ready to head out soon. I think some studs are going to get dropped today. Let’s gooooooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's going to be a great morning. NW wind and 28 degrees. I know where I'm headed. Let's get em!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Shivering this morning packing things up! Must be that 40 degree drop in 2 days....but 30 degrees shouldn’t feel this cold! Good luck all, let’s all have a safe and exciting hunt today!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sign me up. Good luck and enjoy because the poop hits the fan come Sunday.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hahaha every day . _ seem to be looking fro reason not to go, to windy to hot , too cold? . a , screw it, i'm going, goood luck all_


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Will be heading out shortly after I run the wife to work. Definitely a thermals/hot hands kinda morning.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Too perfect this morning not go(have to work st noon). Heading out in Northern Jackson County. I have not been here since Saturday morning, expecting BIG things! Good luck, shoot straight.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Should be a good one!!! Good luck


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Beautiful frosty morning. Dead still. I’ll be able to hear a buck coming from Cheboygan if the squirrels take a second to relax.
Good luck all!!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw! Sitting my corner stand over a food plot between two big sections of woods. Same spot I passed a 3.5yo 8pt because I knew a bigger one was around and got busted drawing on a 150+ 10pt 15 minutes later. Hopefully they're interested in the decoy and pay a visit again! Good luck everyone!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out in a few minutes. Beautiful weather 30 NNE wind very light. Can only squeeze in a couple hours today but all it takes sometimes is one minute. Good luck all!


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow! What a morning! For some reason all my fairytale buck dreams start off with this kind of morning. We’ll see about that. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Here comes our friend!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Slow morning so far. One young buck cruising through the CRP. Turkey sound like they're all over the place. With the action I've seen in the past week I hope big guys are not already locked down. Mornings are usually action packed but its came to a crawl, even with the young bucks.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been in stand for an hour or so. Pulling an all day hunt today and tomorrow. Good luck everyone.

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Crazy a$$ morning. Deer and antlers just can't get any to stand still


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Feels like it could be a good morning. Can only sit til 9 so hunting a low impact spot. Easy in and out.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sitting in The Perch. First deer in? Yep, it's Cornpop. Crossed the estrus drag and never even stopped to sniff. Look at the tarsal stains. Dominant!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Got to my area late and already two cars in the parking lot. No idea where they were hunting, so i opted to stay up near the road part of the property. 4 does off in the distance in a cornfield but nothing within spitting distance yet. 

I've determined that most of you hunters must be masochistic. That's the only way I can explain to myself the love that you guys feel for this bullocks freezing weather. Bring back 75° and pleasant! They've still got to rut.    

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

2 does so far and i think my right contact is frozen to my eye, lol


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Buck #2


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Frosty and calm this morning. A few does and a spike so far.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Ok appearance made ! Just a forky so he gets the pass-aroo










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Just let one fly! Shot looked perfect. Pretty sure he is down


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Just let one fly! Shot looked perfect. Pretty sure he is down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Don't just stand there.. go get him!!!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Just let one fly! Shot looked perfect. Pretty sure he is down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


WAHOO!!!

First one of the day! You hunting back home or by Glennie?

Good luck! Looking forward to the story!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Just let one fly! Shot looked perfect. Pretty sure he is down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Hell yeah Shane! Way to go! Details! Enjoy your moment..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I am itching to get back out! Gotta get the truck loaded up tonight, work tomorrow and then to camp. 

Went out there yesterday after work and set up a stand and got Dad's spot ready for him so he doesn't have to. His knee is getting bad and going to have to be replaced soon, he is putting it off for deer season. Put up a camera for fun and already have a few pics of a few does and a couple bucks. Lots of sign in his area. 

Going to cover some ground saturday morning and check out a few areas, get my wife's spot set up since she won't be up until Sat afternoon. Then I am going out with my bow saturday afternoon. I can't wait for the opener, it has been too long since I have been out. All week has been yard work/winter prep and deer camp prep. I gotta get some deer therapy! 

Keep it coming, you guys are keeping me going!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Last day of work, then 10 days of hunting. Can't wait for tomorrow morning, then off to Ohio on Sunday. I'll be following lfts all day. Good luck!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Perfect morning. Deer are on the move. Nice job Boardman! Hopefully the first on many today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Doe with a couple of fawns and squirrels so far.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Been out in Chvx county since 6:00. Just a couple Does and a 4 pt so far. Does were alone, and so was the 4 pt. They don't act like they're looking for love around here.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

2nd buck of the morning another pass








They are movin and groovin today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Could hear something crunching around in the leaves behind me before it was light out, nothing since.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Trying to calm down but I let two fly by 7:50


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Buck #4 









Probably would have shot him if #3 wasn't already dead!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Beautiful crisp morning. Went way back to a spot I've never hunted. Two scrapes in front of my tree that I noticed when the sun came up. I think I see a ground blind up in the hardwoods about 100 yards. I hope my eyes are just playing tricks on me, I haven't ran into any trespassers out here in 4 years. Gonna have to investigate after my hunt. Its so calm I'm on pins and needles here.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Starting to see some movement now. 14 hens in front of me now. 3 bucks, all young. Two with noses to the ground, one just casually walking by and into the corn. About 15 minutes later he hurried out but kept looking back like he didnt want any smoke from whatever spooked him out.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 small bucks and one 8pt so far. Not sure where the bigger bucks all went.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Out in lapeer public. 2.5 8pt about 740 nothing since.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Kids going to have fun with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> Buck #4
> View attachment 601725
> 
> 
> Probably would have shot him if #3 wasn't already dead!


Hell yeah!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m in. First look at the phone this morning. Not sure how or why you phone jockeys do it.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Well that went from 0-100 real fast, 0 sightings yesterday at a different property to none stop action starting at 7:15, seen about 4/5 little scrubs bumping does, then had a nice 8pt push a doe right by at 25 yards. I watched him go 30 yards stumble and bed down. As I knock another arrow I look to my left and see a bigger buck making a scrape 40 yards away, watch him for a few mins then caught glimps of another nice buck to my north. When the buck to my left gets down with his scrape he turns and walks right to me at 5 yards and turns I let him clear a couple bushes and felt he was good enough to tag out on


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

WMU05 said:


> Buck #4
> View attachment 601725
> 
> 
> Probably would have shot him if #3 wasn't already dead!


Pictures please..... I'm attending an online 8 hour webinar and posts like yours are keeping me awake. Congrats on what I'm sure is an awesome animal!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Not a deer so far, been a slow spell for me. That's just how it is hunting big woods deer. Sometimes it's tough putting your self on the x.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just saw my first animal. A squirrel. Slow morning so far


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Buck #3


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> Buck #3
> View attachment 601735


Awesome.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

A lone 5 point so far. Typically this spot is a 9-930 zone. We'll see.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Man it is hard sitting at the kitchen table working and reading the post knowing it should be a great morning. Pulled my card this morning had a nice buck in and some does yesterday at 12:30. 

Good luck and be safe keep the pics coming


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well they ain’t getting any bigger


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Close


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

26 degrees when we left my buddies cabin this morning. Frosty, cold, calm morning.....and 0 deer. Nothing moving but a couple squirrels. Sitting til 11 then heading in. This is quite demoralizing to say the least. Looks like another year to add onto my dry spell. 37 years of bow hunting and this could be it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The best buck I've seen just went past one of my other stands. It has been nonstop action and I still haven't taken a shot.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Congrats to those that scored, looking forward to some pictures. I had some chasing around me before daylight and then I had a doe walk within 10yds, nice 8pt came up to check her out. He looked like a 2 yr old but had lots of mass and short tines. I never tried to pull back or shoot and I'm not sure I could gave with all the eyes.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Been a beautiful morning so far in the Thumb, at 6:45 I was in the house glassing 5 deer in the picked cornfield across the road. Headed out back and got into my new blind. Got the heater going, sitting in the recliner enjoying the heavy frost. 7:15 see a 9 pointer with a broken tine that I have a few pics of going across the buck of the field. He was moving at a steady clip. 20 min later I see a big bodied deer straight across the field, I glass him and there’s 4 points on the right side and only a brow tine on the left - snapped half the rack right off! These deer are going to need calcium supplements next year! Watched rub his face in some branches, piss, then make a scrape. He starts walking along the field past my other blind and was intently starting at it as he walked by within a couple of yards. First time this season saw two bigger bucks in one sit, great morning!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

All this action everywhere else, so im just sitting back and waiting for them to make their way to huron county 

:lol:


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Also glad the sun is up. My contact finally defrosted, haha!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Not a lot happening in HNF near Hale. Gonna go look for another spot in a few. On a side note, I probably overspend this time of year but these things are the top pick-up this year. Great for holding sticks while ascending too.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Had a deer run by me NW to SE at 9.30. Couldnt see what it was. Hear more coming and a doe and fawn 25 yards to my west into the tag. Never knew I was there. Have a feeling someone is out tracking north of me in the swamp and spooked em out.
<----<<<


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

252Life said:


> Not a lot happening in HNF near Hale. Gonna go look for another spot in a few. On a side note, I probably overspend this time of year but these things are the top pick-up this year. Great for holding sticks while ascending too.
> View attachment 601773


What is it? My brother inlaw likes to hold his bow but always complains of cold hands. Might look into something like this for him


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had a pretty nice 8pt just go by. He’s covering some ground out looking


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally saw some deer. Had a small buck following 2 yearlings and 2 doe. Too bad none of them came in range. 

I knew I should have moved a stand over where I saw those deer yesterday....oh well, this is likely my last hunt on this property until December if I have tags left still. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> Also glad the sun is up. My contact finally defrosted, haha!


I’ve gotta turn the heater down, I think my boot is melting!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> What is it? My brother inlaw likes to hold his bow but always complains of cold hands. Might look into something like this for him


18" gear tie, 2 pack at Menard is $5


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

9:45 I had the buck we call tank push a doe heading north. 75-100 yards out.
Buddy has seen a spike hounding two does and another spike.

Tank
View attachment 601789



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Only 2 more days of this shenanigans.


----------



## handliner101 (Jan 15, 2011)

sniper said:


> Well there go’s my morning hunt!
> View attachment 601753
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well they ain’t getting any bigger
> View attachment 601737


What do they call that? Shrinkflation?


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bucknasty11208 said:


> 26 degrees when we left my buddies cabin this morning. Frosty, cold, calm morning.....and 0 deer. Nothing moving but a couple squirrels. Sitting til 11 then heading in. This is quite demoralizing to say the least. Looks like another year to add onto my dry spell. 37 years of bow hunting and this could be it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Are you sticking around for rifle? 

I just saw yesterday that they are starting a clear cut off 4001 on one of the trails we hunt down. Kind of excited to see how that shakes things up.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Heading out. Hunting my stand 5 miles away tonight. 
Good morning though. Saw more deer today in one sit than all last week.
Guy that I thpught may have shot one left on his 4 wheeler at 10. No.way he tracked all the way back in the swamp and recovered a deer..
<----<<<


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ve seen this 6 point multiple times this year. I watched him come in and he was limping really bad. He wouldn’t put any weight on his back right leg. I watched this go on for 5 minutes until he came in range and I dropped him at 15 yards. When I got to him and felt around I could tell his his leg was broken. Who knows what happened or if he would survive but I’m happy with the deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats BBrookies nice buck! Plus saved him from potential suffering and a worst death, well done on the freezer stuffer.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

WMU05 said:


> He's not huge by Iowa standards, but he's the biggest I saw all week and my best deer...so very happy and grateful!
> View attachment 601807


Beautiful buck! Congrats.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Dish7 said:


> Someone flipped the switch to "off" here. Wasnt expecting this after seeinf 11 bucks and two shooters yesterday. One half rack and couple of does. I'll give it another hour or so. Sat all day yesterday. Not feeling today...yet, lol.


Same here I saw two real early this morning then shut down in a hurry.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

WMU05 said:


> He's not huge by Iowa standards, but he's the biggest I saw all week and my best deer...so very happy and grateful!
> View attachment 601807


He’s a stud!!!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Got down at 11 so I could grab groceries for the weekend. Seen 3 doe and three bucks. Drew down on a 8 but it wasn't meant to be. This evening I'm hoping history will repeat itself. I'm so over due for a good buck. The picture is of the last good one I got 13 years ago!


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Live from the home office. Saw 2 bucks chasing a doe in the bedding area behind the house, 8pt and 10pt. Taking my youngest out with her crossbow this evening, hoping she gets an opportunity at a buck tonight


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

dlawrence1 said:


> Got down at 11 so I could grab groceries for the weekend. Seen 3 doe and three bucks. Drew down on a 8 but it wasn't meant to be. This evening I'm hoping history will repeat itself. I'm so over due for a good buck. The picture is of the last good one I got 13 years ago!


NICE! YOUR DUE

Heck, I was young when you got that then!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Saw a 3yr old following does at 10. Been in direct sun all day, my kingdom for a few clouds.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bucman said:


> NICE! YOUR DUE
> 
> Heck, I was young when you got that then!


Shoot, I was mid twenties. That was a fun ground hunt too!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh does it feel good to be back in the northern woods ! Good luck all


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Good bucks to take for different reasons, Boardman & WMU!


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got in the stand in washtenaw. Overslept this morning and kicking myself after reading the posts. Congrats to WMU & Brookie. 

Good Luck Boys. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats! To all the successful dear hunters today. What a crazy day and NO arrow flung today. Years ago I always bow hunted Oct. Then rifle nov. 15th. Last few years been paying attention to you LFTS hunters and listend and took notes the pre rut is flat out crazy. After not seeing deer for a few days, you just never know when it's gonna be action packed. Thanks to all! I have a new addiction. Way more fun then shrooms lol.
Oh yeah I need to invest in some tree stands and safety equip. The ground hunt will always be exciting but next year I'll be mixing it up a little with tree hunts and ground hunts good luck all. I need to catch up on reading today's lfts.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Same here I saw two real early this morning then shut down in a hurry.


Today the afternoon hunt will be good. At least that’s my mindset. Heading out in 5 minutes should be on stand in 10 minutes.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

We planned a mid day 11 to 2 hunt. Cams said it was a great idea. No deers this far. Lived through two toilet scares and clocked 4hrs. Hittin her average. She said bucks have til 230 to show. Im not tellin her what time it is til she asks...


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Back home both hanging in the barn now


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. First day of vacation wife asks before she left for work. you getting up?....um nope slept in. 2 in freezer already just need a nice set of horns to top if off... Git Er Done!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Water swatter said:


> View attachment 601863
> View attachment 601865
> View attachment 601867
> View attachment 601863
> ...


Congrats. Worth being tagged out


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Back out after em LFTS’ers. Good luck if you are out.















This is the spot were I shot one on Oct 30th maybe lightening can strike twice ????


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry I don’t know why so many pictures uploaded and in the incorrect order


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> I jusr shot a good one in SE Ohio. Shot looked good and I think I heard him go down but I'm going to wait. Shakes are happening now.


Good luck Mr. granite look forward to hearing the story I’m definitely rooting for you!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Water swatter said:


> Y
> 
> yes 5 mins apart


Incredible great job what a dream but I can’t do that down here we only get one buck. rotest_e
However I am a big fan of our one buck rule.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

JasonSlayer said:


> We all have opinions. I've just heard to much of his b.s. about little bucks in michigan and how much better Iowa is. I'm calling the guy what he is and I dont give a damn what happened to him a few years ago. The dude needs to stop with the b.s. The guy will sit here and smack talk the age of the normal michigan deer and say we'll never get to Iowa's standards by shooting the small ones, yet this same guy will tell me we should be happy as hunters to praise any deer that's harvested by me you or any other hunter that decides to harvest a buck. The guy is two faced to the core and I'm f****** tired of it.


I havent seen someone so fired up since they ran out of paper hunting guides and someone suggested using an electronic version! 

As far as LFTS, it was a real slow night for me tonight. My mornings have been a lot better and as long as the wind is out if the west in the a.m. I am excited for my sit.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I can not stand that (troll) crap!
> Especially there a member for many years.
> Anyway...
> No deer for me again!!!





bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I can not stand that (troll) crap!
> Especially there a member for many years.
> Anyway...
> No deer for me again!!!


Well there is no deer for me either! Hang in there. We always have tomorrow! I’m anxiously waiting on anagranite! I’m excited for him! He is a great guy and deserves it! I hope he has found the deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ended up seeing 7, 1 buck that didn’t walk in the right spot.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I havent seen someone so fired up since they ran out of paper hunting guides and someone suggested using an electronic version!
> 
> As far as LFTS, it was a real slow night for me tonight. My mornings have been a lot better and as long as the wind is out if the west in the a.m. I am excited for my sit.


Yeah I was mad about that too hahaha. For 70+ dollars i should at least get a paperback digest to stuff away for the future. People kinda like to hold onto that stuff.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Finally got to lay eyes on a monster public land buck. 35 yard shot. Watched the nockturnal take a funny course change during flight. Buck took off like a bat out of hell. Checked arrow. Only 6” of meaty penetration. Headed back in to check for a blood trail. What a stud. Hope this goes well... assuming he’s going to be chasing those does all night.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

All I have to say is LFTS is, without a doubt, the most enjoyable threads on MSF. With that said please keep the bickering out of here. I have no doubt as to what John meant when he said what he did about the picture. It was an incredible picture and an incredible buck. Leave it at that and don’t read into anything based on someone else’s past posts. The LFTS is the least controversial threads we have keep it fun and the negativity out, there’s no need for it.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Street said:


> Finally got to lay eyes on a monster public land buck. 35 yard shot. Watched the nockturnal take a funny course change during flight. Buck took off like a bat out of hell. Checked arrow. Only 6” of meaty penetration. Headed back in to check for a blood trail. What a stud. Hope this goes well... assuming he’s going to be chasing those does all night.


Good luck!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> All I have to say is LFTS is, without a doubt, the most enjoyable threads on MSF. With that said please keep the bickering out of here. I have no doubt as to what John meant we he said what he did about the picture. It was an incredible picture and an incredible buck. Leave it at that and don’t read into anything based on someone else’s past posts. The LFTS is the least controversial threads we have keep it fun and the negativity out, there’s no need for it.


Exactly well said! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> Two afternoon sits in a row with very little action I only saw two small bucks but it doesn’t help that I’m having a new roof put on either. The bursts from the nail guns probably isn’t too comforting to the deer. The guys roofing my house is a crew of Mexicans and we were talking about hunting and they wish me luck as I left when I got back they asked me if I got anything? I laughed and told then I don’t think my deer liked Mexican roofers the all got a good chuckle out of that one. Speaking of those roofers though those guys sure do know how to hump those shingles and super hard workers I have lots of respect for them.


The ones doing the brick work at the house next door to my jobsite must not be related to those ones, those guys are slow.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Street said:


> Finally got to lay eyes on a monster public land buck. 35 yard shot. Watched the nockturnal take a funny course change during flight. Buck took off like a bat out of hell. Checked arrow. Only 6” of meaty penetration. Headed back in to check for a blood trail. What a stud. Hope this goes well... assuming he’s going to be chasing those does all night.


Good luck! Hopefully you find him! Do you think you hit the shoulder bone? Six inches of penetration sounds like you hit bone possibly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> All I have to say is LFTS is, without a doubt, the most enjoyable threads on MSF. With that said please keep the bickering out of here. I have no doubt as to what John meant we he said what he did about the picture. It was an incredible picture and an incredible buck. Leave it at that and don’t read into anything based on someone else’s past posts. The LFTS is the least controversial threads we have keep it fun and the negativity out, there’s no need for it.


I completely agree. Seems like people just can’t keep that stuff out. It’s enjoyable until someone gets a bug up their butt and has to ruin the fun for everyone. Stick to PM’s or be grown men and let it slide and ignore it. Don’t make MS into Facebook.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Former grunt said:


> The ones doing the brick work at the house next door to my jobsite must not be related to those ones, those guys are slow.


Lol!! They know they have a deadline here, out before gun opener on Saturday morning! Everyday they’re here after tomorrow I deduct 20% off the invoice for each day.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hunted some new area tonight. Me and the old man smell like skunk. Buddies girlfriend saw 9, missed a doe on her third ever bow hunt. She’s hooked I believe.
Last day for me tomorrow. Head home after the evening hunt, spend Saturday cleaning up, and fly back to SC on Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Hunted some new area tonight. Me and the old man smell like skunk. Buddies girlfriend saw 9, missed a doe on her third ever bow hunt. She’s hooked I believe.
> Last day for me tomorrow. Head home after the evening hunt, spend Saturday cleaning up, and fly back to SC on Sunday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good luck tomorrow don’t give up it’s November and takes one minute to go from bust to boom!


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Finally saw what I consider a really big buck. 20 inch wide 8 point. Wouldn’t leave his doe. I’ll try again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

vsmorgantown said:


> All I have to say is LFTS is, without a doubt, the most enjoyable threads on MSF. With that said please keep the bickering out of here. I have no doubt as to what John meant when he said what he did about the picture. It was an incredible picture and an incredible buck. Leave it at that and don’t read into anything based on someone else’s past posts. The LFTS is the least controversial threads we have keep it fun and the negativity out, there’s no need for it.


Thanks boss! Lol


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

This sure has a weird year for whitetail behavior during this rut. Haven't seen any chasing, very few scrapes and all the tricks that have worked in the past, most of the bucks I've been seeing, they don't act a bit interested. 90 % of the movement has been nocturnal and most of the corn is down around me and they are usually in our woods by now. One other odd event I've noticed is most of the does have disappeared. I have 9 food plots on our property and the cameras say they're eating mostly after midnight.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> From the way it sounds where we hunt in northern Kent county November 14 is the best time to shoot a deer or do a single shot sight in about 5:45.


Last year on the 14th, the evening was exactly what you describe in my neck of the woods too an hour east of you. Single shot sight ins everywhere. Is there an official unofficial start date I'm unaware of? Being that the day before is Sat this year, look out.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats Anagranite & Street! Nice bucks!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 602105
> View attachment 602107
> View attachment 602109
> 
> ...


Screw that...scores are for football games. That’s an absolute stud beast! Congratulations on a tremendous buck!
I fell sorry for the other buck(s) he was fighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations street! Way to stick with it! Very nice northern Michigan whitetail! We’re you able to figure out why you only got 6” of penetration?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats to everyone that scored yesterday! Big shout out to water swatter! I’ve heard of guys pulling off a double gun hunting. But never seen it with a bow! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice job to all the deer slayers!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

WMU05 said:


> Buck #3
> View attachment 601735


Love that view! Congrats.



Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ve seen this 6 point multiple times this year... but I’m happy with the deer.


Nice one. Glad you got him.



anagranite said:


> Heavy beams and he is just short of being 24" wide.


2 foot? Dang. Rare. Gotta love it!



Street said:


> Got him!
> 
> Public land. Leelanau County. Perfect ending!


Yep. Virtual high five.

As for me, I missed what should have been an easy shot on a doe. I ranged it at 21 yards just before drawing back. Despite telling myself in my head, "I will shoot this NEXT shot perfectly, or I will not shoot it at all" throughout the afternoon, I went ahead and shot an uncontrolled shot. How do I know? Well, to start, I wasn't sure where the arrow hit the deer. It bounded off a couple jumps into the woods after I released. Then it stopped and looked back. I thought, "That's weird, guess it's going to tip over right there". Ha Ha. Nope. It put it's nose back down and sniffed a bit, fed a bit. Looked back. I glassed it, looking for the blood on its side. None. Eventually it got darker and more deer came out of the woods and into the clover plot. I looked and it was 2 minutes after legal time. I waited a few minutes and got down. Arrow was clean as a whistle. 3/6 (not counting the ones that busted me this morning from 15 yards -- please don't make me count them, it will put me over the edge...). I'm chalking the miss up to a total lack of focus. I was very tense all evening, for whatever reason (partly the silence and still, with a fawn in range most of the afternoon). The shot was to my 8 o'clock position, with the bow between two trees (I am in a three trunked tree here). When I drew, I noticed that my quiver was almost up against the tree to my right. I think that's where I got out of rhythm. Then rushed. Bad. Saw 8 total, I think, no antlers in the bunch. I've seen twice as many deer per hunt this year than I did last year. It's unreal. Definitely seeing that shooting the bow has seemingly little impact on other deer that are headed to a destination, because last two evening hunts I've had deer within range AFTER taking the shot at a different target. And that's part of what I was trying to test.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Love that view! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW...Whether I am hunting with my Hoyt, or my Excalibur, I always take the quiver off and hang it in a tree next to me or wear ever else is convenient. 

Just one more thing tou could bang off a tree or whatever else.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Craves said:


> FWIW...Whether I am hunting with my Hoyt, or my Excalibur, I always take the quiver off and hang it in a tree next to me or wear ever else is convenient.
> 
> Just one more thing you could bang off a tree or whatever else.


When I first started bow hunting, my uncle and I had Darton bows, with those twist-lock type quivers. He taught me to do the same. And I followed suit until I got this Bear bow with the Trophy Ridge 4-banger quiver. It's pretty light and low-profile so I just kept it in place.

Second coincidence: I actually slipped on some clay in a ditch bank Wednesday morning while I was entering sans flashlight on the newly leaf-blown trail. Was thinking about how great my approach was going and next thing you know, on the ground, gear everywhere. Luckily not much water, though. Unluckily, it broke the quiver bracket off my bow. So when I killed that doe Wednesday evening, the quiver was hanging on a hook. Wifey was nice enough to buy me a replacement while she was in town that afternoon. I was fully functional for yesterday's hunts. Or was I? 

Yeah, I've been running a clown show for the past two days. :lol:

Edit: I am certain this was not an equipment problem. It was a mental error. Any influence from the equipment challenge could have been overcome by returning to proper focus.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 602105
> View attachment 602107
> View attachment 602109
> 
> ...





Street said:


> Got him!
> 
> Public land. Leelanau County. Perfect ending!


Congrats guys both great bucks!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

jeffm said:


> Forsure on the bucks too. Know two guys that get some dandies out of that area, and some great sheds also from over that way. They like hunting the sheds in the swamps towards springtime, it's what they do when they cant hunt.


There is no shortage of swamps and ravines for them to hide in, that is for sure. 

Thinking that is going to be my focus this year. I have hunted around a few of them and want to check out the one area a little more. I have seen a couple BIG bucks around there the past few seasons, just couldn't get a shot.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 602105
> View attachment 602107
> View attachment 602109
> 
> ...


Wow great buck congrats! That’s a wide one great shot and great pics. 24” is an awesome spread. Congrats again Mr Granite! If he wasnt so busted up he would score pretty decent. I wouldn’t pass that buck.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Street said:


> Got him!
> 
> Public land. Leelanau County. Perfect ending!


Congrats St. Beautiful buck. Well done thats a pretty buck.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ve seen this 6 point multiple times this year. I watched him come in and he was limping really bad. He wouldn’t put any weight on his back right leg. I watched this go on for 5 minutes until he came in range and I dropped him at 15 yards. When I got to him and felt around I could tell his his leg was broken. Who knows what happened or if he would survive but I’m happy with the deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ! and for doing the right thing. He would've been coyote bait..



WMU05 said:


> He's not huge by Iowa standards, but he's the biggest I saw all week and my best deer...so very happy and grateful!
> View attachment 601807


CONGRATS !! I wouldn't let em walk even in Iowa, don't think most would unless they owned and 800 acre farm! 



Water swatter said:


> View attachment 601863
> View attachment 601865
> View attachment 601867
> View attachment 601863
> ...


What a day ! my bro did that one year. 5 minutes apart with his bow. Enjoy being tagged out



anagranite said:


> View attachment 602105
> View attachment 602107
> View attachment 602109
> 
> ...


Score? score a high five !! CONGRATS


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jiggin is livin said:


> There is no shortage of swamps and ravines for them to hide in, that is for sure.
> 
> Thinking that is going to be my focus this year. I have hunted around a few of them and want to check out the one area a little more. I have seen a couple BIG bucks around there the past few seasons, just couldn't get a shot.


Sounds good! Have fun!
The mid 80's It was opening day of rifle, started raining so I got up and started sneaking around this pot hole of a swale, bet it was only 40yds x 40yds big..deer busted out the other side from me and all of a sudden BOOM! scared the **** out of me. Thought I was alone but a hunter sitting under his bow blind got him. Big ole grey faced 10pt. That he said he was after all of bow season and couldn't connect. Sat and talked about his bow season with this 10pt eluding him. Then we got it up on the ridge, said he had some buddies coming to help out. Back in the walkie talkie days lol. Imo that was a meant to be success story for this patient bow hunter, wish I was more patient like him. Not In my dna, grandpa and dad the same.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Congratulations street! Way to stick with it! Very nice northern Michigan whitetail! We’re you able to figure out why you only got 6” of penetration?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing I can think of is when the arrow was on its flight and hit that branch, he must have ducked and loaded up his legs. By the time the arrow hit him, he was already springing away and the shoulder moved the arrow out of him before it could sink in at all. Also, rage hypo at 100 grains.

Might be time to build some heavy single bevels for next year


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats on the nice ones yestetday. However, BICKERING in a LFTS thread? Really? Posts were deleted, and warnings given. If I see ANYTHING like that again there will be strikes. I'd advise anyone to report a post before engaging negatively back and forth.
<----<<<


----------

